# Follow up Spontaneous abortion.



## tblmt1966 (Apr 5, 2017)

HELP

 The patient presents as a follow-up from the ER. On 3/13/17 she was told that she had a missed AB after going to the ER with bleeding while being pregnant. The patient passed large clots and tissue after going home on 3/13. The patient states that she has spotting for 2 days, and has had no vaginal bleeding since that time.she has no other complaints


Provider is reporting diagnosis O03.9


I think this is incorrect as this was follow visit from the patient going to the ER. 
I think this should be coded Z09 Encounter for follow up

The secondary code I could find is Z87.59


----------



## devinmajor14 (Apr 5, 2017)

tblmt1966 said:


> HELP
> 
> The patient presents as a follow-up from the ER. On 3/13/17 she was told that she had a missed AB after going to the ER with bleeding while being pregnant. The patient passed large clots and tissue after going home on 3/13. The patient states that she has spotting for 2 days, and has had no vaginal bleeding since that time.she has no other complaints
> 
> ...



My understanding is Z09 can only be coded if the patient was treated and it was successful.


----------

